

The origin of rubber boots - brini
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=origin-rubber-boots-amazonian-indians-goodyear

======
brini
Inspiration for a project on Kickstarter:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1079536332/iguaneye-
fres...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1079536332/iguaneye-freshoe-
ultra-minimal-shoes-inspired-by-a-0)

